# New Pm1236



## Timr45 (Oct 22, 2015)

Whoo Hooo my new lathe came yesterday, didn't have a whole lot of time to do more than get it into the garage and off the crate but couldn't be happier so far.

-Tim


----------



## planeflyer21 (Oct 22, 2015)

Alright!  Time to make some chips!


----------



## Franko (Oct 22, 2015)

Congratulations on the new lathe, Tim. I love my PM1228.


----------



## Big Rack (Oct 22, 2015)

Gee, that's what they look like guess I'd better call and pay then head to Pittsburg!!


----------



## Timr45 (Oct 22, 2015)

Managed to get it cleaned up and on the stands should be able to run at some point this weekend.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh yea, now your cooking!


----------



## Franko (Oct 23, 2015)

Looking good. I was mistaken. I have the 1228. That 1236 is a moose.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Oct 23, 2015)

Let the good times roll!  This your first machine?


----------



## Muskt (Oct 23, 2015)

Franko, I must disagree with you.

My 12x36 is much prettier than a Moose--Weighs about the same, though.
I have carried and eaten many Moose--Never eaten a 12x36, though.

This Bad Boy was in my yard on my Birthday in Anchorage in 2008--No, I didn't get to eat this one.--The locals don't take kindly to shooting them in town.

Sent with tongue firmly embedded in cheek.
Jerry formerly of Anchorage, now in Delaware (no Moose!)


----------



## Timr45 (Oct 23, 2015)

Morgan,

Not my first lathe, but it is my first new lathe. I'm mostly going to use for it for my precision rifle addiction as well as some side work for barrels and other small runs.

-Tim


----------

